# Old New York photographs - buildings with antiquitech



## Starfire (Sep 2, 2022)

I was looking through the New York Public Library photo archives for mud flood buried buildings and something else caught my eye. This building has both questionable architecture and doctored photos associated with it. It is the building at 139 Fulton in Manhattan, still intact, currently offices and condos.





First of all, this building has ornate cornices on *both* sides of *every* window (except the bottom story which are businesses). This would be unusual and wasteful if they were simply there for decoration. There are a LOT of cornices (920 by my count) that would have to be carved, mounted up high, secured in some way. Not likely unless they also serve a function. An important enough function to be worth the hassle of putting them up!

On the 1928 photograph the cornices appear to be rectangular boxes with open fronts on top of decorative scrollwork supports. Perhaps they are devices that gather etheric energy on a small scale for each individual apartment/room, to power up whatever needed to be powered on the inside. The open fronts might have emitted light when activated. What a sight that would be for that whole building to be glowing with every light turned on!!!!

I went and checked current images of the building. The cornices are still there. The rectangular tops do appear to have a wire grate that may have held something in the past. Maybe a battery or light...

Then I found a pretty close modern image of a cornice. It looks like the area I thought was an empty space with a grate across it is actually a recess with three horizontal bars. It does appear to be carved from the same stone as the cornice. But it could be a socket. There could have been bulbs that plugged in, or copper diodes to gather energy. It reminds me of plugging in computer components or three USB ports next to each other.

If someone reading this is in New York perhaps you could take some pictures in person. See if the inset portions have copper coating on them.

(Another thing is this building has two water towers. Probably just utility water for the occupants. But someone did a video regarding a water tower connection with antiquitech, maybe CONSPIRACY-R-US.)

Second, the picture on the right appears to have been doctored. The lower right corner is greyed out (sepiaed out?) diagonally. This is either on purpose or is accidental damage. 

If on purpose, perhaps this is to hide whatever vehicle is parked right there or maybe there is an advertisement down low that says something we shouldn't know, or stairs going down that shouldn't be there yet. This block ends up being the Fulton Street subway station in modern times. The modern pictures have the gratings inlaid in the street that indicate an underground. 

If accidental, it could be that the corner of the picture was damaged. That happens with old pictures. But the guy more towards the left is casting a shadow over the grey area. That seems unlikely if the corner of the photo was bent off or water damaged.

I have some darkroom experience with black and white developing and printing. The feathering technique that would likely have been used to doctor the photo could have left the shadow intact.

Perhaps I'm overanalyzing it. Please let me know what you think.

Manhattan: Nassau Street - Fulton Street





(1) Nassau Street, at the N.W. corner of Fulton Street. Also shown is Fulton Street, at and adjoining the N.W. corner of Nassau Street. June 30, 1928. P. L. sperr.


----------



## Udjat (Sep 5, 2022)

Another building to check out in New York City is the Public Library that is in Bryant Park.  This library is built on top of a redoubt.  This redoubt was called the Croton Reservoir.  Why would they build a library on top of a reservoir.  Another great thing to look at are older pictures of the hotels that the Astor brothers owned in the late 1800's, which now is where the Empire State building is.  

Be well!


----------



## Columbina (Sep 26, 2022)

The Library being built over the reservoir is probably because there are tunnels connecting to Grand Central and parts unknown


----------

